# Plywood Wall Sheathing?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I use 3/4" exterior ply. I would never use OSB on anything except a dog house. Just personal preference.
I'd put the small piece in the middle or at the top.
Ron


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

If the plywood is required for sheer wall I would place the rip in the middle. If it is just a subsiding you can put it where ever it is convenient.


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Should I use 8d common nails? Can I use screws?


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

I guess you could screw it I do not know why though. I would us 7/16 Wafer board with 8 d ring shank nail.


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

Screws have no sheer value when compared to nails. if it is just a sub siding you can probably use any fastener you want. We have used 2" staples with a 1/2" crown for subsiding.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

sandyman720 said:


> I have a one story addition that I am going to sheath. I have 9 ft ceilings. When putting the plywood up I am going to run them horizontal but that will be 8 foot. Do you suggest to put the extra ripped piece at the top, bottom or in between?
> 
> 1/2" ok for exterior siding? OSB or plywood?


Start the full sheets at the bottom. Leave the 1'-0" rip for the top. 

...(Assuming that these are fully framed walls with 9'-0" studs)


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Can you use 10' sheets vertically and overlap the rim joist? (less air infilitration)


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Start the full sheets at the bottom. Leave the 1'-0" rip for the top.


Suggest you ask your lumber yard about some 9' sheets, that are becoming readily available. Costs more, but saves a lot of labor, as depending on your local inspector, you may be required to block the horizontal seams. Half inch ply is the normal thickness for wall sheathing, I personally do not use osb for anything, I think it is crap.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

troubleseeker said:


> Suggest you ask your lumber yard about some 9' sheets, that are becoming readily available. Costs more, but saves a lot of labor, as depending on your local inspector, you may be required to block the horizontal seams. Half inch ply is the normal thickness for wall sheathing, I personally do not use osb for anything, I think it is crap.


 OK troubleseeker I am looking for trouble. Why would you think osb is crap. The stuff holds up great. 7/16 osb is the only way to go on exterior walls with vinyl siding here in desert country. It is light weight and holds up great to the weather. I have seen the stuff up for 2 years before a DIY guy gets around to siding the house and the stuff is faded but still looks great. For roofing my brother lives in Seattle (major rain) and that is all they use for sheeting a roof. Shingles stop all the moisture so why not osb. Is plywood going to stop the leaks.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

warnerww said:


> OK troubleseeker I am looking for trouble. Why would you think osb is crap. The stuff holds up great. 7/16 osb is the only way to go on exterior walls with vinyl siding here in desert country. It is light weight and holds up great to the weather. I have seen the stuff up for 2 years before a DIY guy gets around to siding the house and the stuff is faded but still looks great. For roofing my brother lives in Seattle (major rain) and that is all they use for sheeting a roof. Shingles stop all the moisture so why not osb. Is plywood going to stop the leaks.


Unfortunately I am not in the desert country, so I have to contend with our local south Louisiana 54" rainfall. The product is used a lot here also, mostly because it is cheaper IMO. I personally don't like the way it tends to swell really bad when wet, and stays puffed up forever. I find it too flimsy for roof sheathing, period. And the ends like to explode off too easily for me when nailing the perimeter of sheets. I could accept it as wall sheathing, but still prefer not to, but would not do a roof with it. Like most products, ask ten people, get ten differing opinions. These happen to be mine, and I know many may not agree with them.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

What 54 inches of rain that is about 6 years worth and by the way no real humidity and I have never seen a termite. Troubleseeker I was just messing with you. Like you said everybody has their own opinion. I just love osb and hate plywood ( I believe I am in the minority on this but what can I say).


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

sandyman720 said:


> I have a one story addition that I am going to sheath. I have 9 ft ceilings. When putting the plywood up I am going to run them horizontal but that will be 8 foot. Do you suggest to put the extra ripped piece at the top, bottom or in between?
> 
> 1/2" ok for exterior siding? OSB or plywood?


It all depends on where your from. We sheath horizontally no matter what height the wall is. We start the sheathing at the mudsills and sheath from there. We don't have to block anything here. You have to check your code where your from. You might have to sheath vertically, or if you sheath horizontally you might have to block.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

*humorouse rain story*



warnerww said:


> What 54 inches of rain that is about 6 years worth and by the way no real humidity and I have never seen a termite. Troubleseeker I was just messing with you. Like you said everybody has their own opinion. I just love osb and hate plywood ( I believe I am in the minority on this but what can I say).


About ten or so years ago, we were doing a fairly extensive termite repair on the rectory of a small neighborhood church. It was late summer and we had settled into our typical daily summertime pattern of a thunderstorm almost every evening (could be anywhere from 1/2' to 2 " typically). One Monday when it rained, we noticed a priest we had not seen there before standing under the carport with his arms folded just starring at the rain. This happenned every day, and after a couple of days , we could not contain our curosity any longer, so we went outside and introduced ourselves, and commented that he must be a person who really enjoys the sound or smell of rain because we noticed him standing there every day during the rain shower. He laughed and told us that he had just arrived for a new assignment here, and that he had spent his entire life (he appeared to be about 50 or so) assigned to areas in Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, etc., and that what he saw the last four days was more rain than he had ever seen in his entire kife.


----------

